# Vfs and dha



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

When applying for my PR do I have to go to a VFS or the DHA?


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as I'm aware all applications are through VFS.

Good Luck!


----------



## Peter of PM Immigration (Aug 25, 2015)

You will have to register yourself first on the VFS website. The new system demands you must pay the needed fees before you can print your application out or even book an aplication date and time.


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you very much :blush:


----------

